# Afci Receptacles



## RePhase277 (Feb 5, 2008)

calimurray said:


> Has anyone used the new AFCI Receptacle yet they are great and a big time saver. They look just like a gfci but there for bedrooms
> 
> You can use a network with these no more pulling dedicated neutrals .


In the 08 Code, you have to pull a protected homerun, EMT, AC, rigid, etc. Not MC however.

InPhase277


----------



## threewire (Jan 28, 2008)

I havent even seen the afci receptacles, where do you get them. 
I believe the way to get around protecting the homerun is to put the afci recep. within 6ft. of the panel. So you can imagine what its gonna start looking like, 10 afci receps right next to the panel.


----------



## LGLS (Nov 10, 2007)

InPhase277 said:


> In the 08 Code, you have to pull a protected homerun, EMT, AC, rigid, etc. Not MC however.
> 
> InPhase277


I believe they're doing that in Chicago anyways.


----------



## calimurray (Apr 29, 2007)

You can get them at your local supplier.


----------



## leland (Dec 28, 2007)

---within 6ft. of the panel-----

Actualy it's no more than 6' of conductor.
2005- 210.12 (B) ex.(a)

removed in 08-


----------



## threewire (Jan 28, 2008)

so technically it doesnt matter where the first outlet is located as long as the home run is protected by rmc, imc, emt....

The line side could be run in emt just below the panel then the load side of the afci outlet could be run in romex....correct?


----------



## leland (Dec 28, 2007)

Thats true.

"In the 08 Code, you have to pull a protected homerun, EMT, AC, rigid, etc. Not MC however.

InPhase277"


----------



## gilbequick (Oct 6, 2007)

threewire said:


> so technically it doesnt matter where the first outlet is located as long as the home run is protected by rmc, imc, emt....
> 
> The line side could be run in emt just below the panel then the load side of the afci outlet could be run in romex....correct?


Yes, but why would anyone ever do this instead of just installing an AFCI breaker??


----------



## threewire (Jan 28, 2008)

I am just assuming that a afci receptacle costs about as much as a gfci receptacle, saving like 30 bucks per circuit. If i'm wrong how much is a afci recep.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

calimurray said:


> You can get them at your local supplier.


Actually, nobody's making them at the moment.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

MDShunk said:


> Actually, nobody's making them at the moment.


 
Sure they are! :thumbsup: Just learn to speak & read Mandarin.....

http://jyjz.en.alibaba.com/product/50042661/50193632/Receptacles/GFCI_Receptacle.html


----------



## a-bulb (Feb 13, 2008)

http://jyjz.en.alibaba.com/product/50042661/50193632/Receptacles/AFCI_Receptacle.html never seen them and the 3 supply houses I use don't carry them but I found this on a subject search.


----------



## a-bulb (Feb 13, 2008)

Damb you beat me :wallbash:


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

a-bulb said:


> http://jyjz.en.alibaba.com/product/50042661/50193632/Receptacles/AFCI_Receptacle.html never seen them and the 3 supply houses I use don't carry them but I found this on a subject search.


 
"Two great minds for but a single thought!"


----------



## leland (Dec 28, 2007)

$34.95 += for a combo breaker at the big box stores. Code compliant.

So I'm with GilBquick. "why would anyone ever do this instead of just installing an AFCI breaker??Today 02:29 PM


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

And if you look close at that link, you'll notice there's no listing on them....


----------



## nolabama (Oct 3, 2007)

yeah i saw that no UL or anything else should get some anyway to throw the inspector for a loop


----------



## wlweston (Jul 21, 2010)

calimurray said:


> Has anyone used the new AFCI Receptacle yet they are great and a big time saver. They look just like a gfci but there for bedrooms
> 
> You can use a network with these no more pulling dedicated neutrals .


I haven't been able to find anyone that makes an AFCI receptacle. Where did you find one, and who makes it?


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

wlweston said:


> I haven't been able to find anyone that makes an AFCI receptacle. Where did you find one, and who makes it?


 


This thread is over two years old and there are still no AFCI receptacle. The code has certainly made it available to the manufacturers to do it, but no one has.


----------



## wlweston (Jul 21, 2010)

I didn't think there were any on the market. I did a search of all the major brands and couldn't find any. I know manufacturere were working on them, but stopped when they couldn't get a higher requirement for them in the Code. I assume now that the Code requires either AFCI or GFCI for almost everything in a residential project that some of the manufacturers will resume development.


----------



## hytekrednek (Jul 13, 2010)

we dont do many houses (only for favors of managers or GC's that we work with) but what i have done in the past is use a AFCI breaker. It is required here in California for bedroom receptacles. But i must say they are prone to just tripping for what ever reason. I have went back after inspection and have had to change to a standard breaker. I megged the line with no loads and everything OK. But the breaker would not hold for 24hrs. whatever they were plugging in was doing it i assume. I change to a regular breaker and have not had a problem since then.


----------



## NorCalRuCKus (Sep 22, 2010)

There sure seems to be a lot of talk about something that nobody can verify actually exists. Ive check with several manufactures and nothing... Leviton, Pass and Seymour, Cooper...nothing :| How are companies not making this item? Id think they'd want to sell more ACFI recepticles at aprox 30 bucks vs one breaker. Ive had too many times with an inspector being an ass asking for an ARC Fault in a place where nothing has been touched to justify a new home run for an AFCI.


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

NorCalRuCKus said:


> There sure seems to be a lot of talk about something that nobody can verify actually exists. Ive check with several manufactures and nothing... Leviton, Pass and Seymour, Cooper...nothing :| How are companies not making this item? Id think they'd want to sell more ACFI recepticles at aprox 30 bucks vs one breaker. Ive had too many times with an inspector being an ass asking for an ARC Fault in a place where nothing has been touched to justify a new home run for an AFCI.


 

I'm not sure why this thread was even started originally, but these devices definately do not exist at this time


----------



## raider1 (Jan 22, 2007)

I talked to Chuck Mello from UL at the Northwest section meeting last week and he stated that there is only one manufacture that has a listed AFCI receptacle and that receptacle is listed as a branch/feeder type AFCI device and not combination type.

Chris


----------



## frenchelectrican (Mar 15, 2007)

raider1 said:


> I talked to Chuck Mello from UL at the Northwest section meeting last week and he stated that there is only one manufacture that has a listed AFCI receptacle and that receptacle is listed as a branch/feeder type AFCI device and not combination type.
> 
> Chris


 
Chris.,

Did any chance that guy mention the manufacter name or still tightlipped on that one ??

Merci.
Marc


----------



## raider1 (Jan 22, 2007)

frenchelectrican said:


> Chris.,
> 
> Did any chance that guy mention the manufacter name or still tightlipped on that one ??
> 
> ...


He did not mention the manufacture of the AFCI receptacle, just that there was only one.

Chris


----------



## frenchelectrican (Mar 15, 2007)

raider1 said:


> He did not mention the manufacture of the AFCI receptacle, just that there was only one.
> 
> Chris


Thanks Chris.,

The reason why I ask ya due someone is try to hold back the infomation and I am aware for the last 10 years someone still filbbing { BS } about the AFCI receptecale.

And I feel they have some issue try to pass the UL test which I know it can be pretty rigid on it.

Also I been asking about that as well and they came up blank look at me or say never have it that one of the two most common words I have heard.

Again Thanks for your time.

Merci.
Marc


----------



## stubs electric (Oct 12, 2010)

Pass & Seymour/legrand makes them


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

stubs electric said:


> pass & seymour/legrand makes them


 

prove it


----------



## RIVETER (Sep 26, 2009)

mcclary's electrical said:


> prove it


This thread is 2 and 1/2 years old. Maybe they sell them now.:thumbsup:


----------



## electricmanscott (Feb 11, 2010)

RIVETER said:


> This thread is 2 and 1/2 years old. Maybe they sell them now.:thumbsup:


Prove it. :laughing:


----------



## stubs electric (Oct 12, 2010)

There was a picture of one in the 2001 NEC Analysis of changes and it said courtesy of Pass & Seymour/legrand but, when i googled it just few minutes ago nothing shows up.... maybe still in the works?????


----------



## stubs electric (Oct 12, 2010)

I'm sorry correction of last statement "2011 NEC Analysis of changes"


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

stubs electric said:


> There was a picture of one in the 2001 NEC Analysis of changes and it said courtesy of Pass & Seymour/legrand but, when i googled it just few minutes ago nothing shows up.... maybe still in the works?????



When AFCI protection was first required, it was only supposed to apply to receptacles in bedrooms. (1999 NEC, 201.12(B), effective Jan. 1, 2002). P&S actually developed AFCI receptacles, and was in the process of gaining NRTL labeling, when the requirement changed to protecting all _outlets_ in the bedrooms (2002 NEC, .

This included not only the receptacles, but the light fixtures, recessed lights, ceiling fans and smoke detector as well (2002 NEC, 210.12(B). The AFCI receptacle suddenly became almost unusable, and the AFCI breaker was marketed instead.

In the 2005 NEC, the language was changed to require the entire circuit to be AFCI-protected. This pretty much dealt a death blow to AFCI receptacles, as they cannot protect the portion of the circuit that feeds it.


----------



## jwjrw (Jan 14, 2010)

480sparky said:


> In the 2005 NEC, the language was changed to require the entire circuit to be AFCI-protected. This pretty much dealt a death blow to AFCI receptacles, as they cannot protect the portion of the circuit that feeds it.



What about the exception #1 that allowed the feed to be ran in conduit and ac and maybe one other way to the first device?


----------



## Bob Badger (Apr 19, 2009)

jwjrw said:


> What about the exception #1 that allowed the feed to be ran in conduit and ac and maybe one other way to the first device?



:thumbsup:

From the 2008 NEC.



> *210.12 Arc-Fault Circuit-Interrupter Protection.
> 
> (A) Definition: Arc-Fault Circuit Interrupter (AFCI).*
> A device intended to provide protection from the effects of
> ...


But regardless of the code I do not think they are available yet.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

jwjrw said:


> What about the exception #1 that allowed the feed to be ran in conduit and ac and maybe one other way to the first device?



That allows AFCI receptacles, should someone want to bring them to market.


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

This section applies to replacement recep. for 2 wire receptacles. I quoted this to show that AFCI recep. will or should be available by Jan.1, 2014 as stated below



> *(4) Arc-Fault Circuit-Interrupter Protection. *Where a receptacle outlet is supplied by a branch circuit that requires arc-fault circuit interrupter protection as specified elsewhere in this _Code_, a replacement receptacle at this outlet shall be one of the following:
> (1) A listed outlet branch circuit type arc-fault circuit interrupter receptacle
> (2) A receptacle protected by a listed outlet branch circuit type arc-fault circuit interrupter type receptacle
> (3) A receptacle protected by a listed combination type arc-fault circuit interrupter type circuit breaker
> *This requirement becomes effective January 1, 2014.*


----------



## MF Dagger (Dec 24, 2007)

Dennis Alwon said:


> This section applies to replacement recep. for 2 wire receptacles. I quoted this to show that AFCI recep. will or should be available by Jan.1, 2014 as stated below


This disgusts me.


----------



## MF Dagger (Dec 24, 2007)

Seriously, what the hell? Why can't electricity just be dangerous? If dumb asses would quit trying to wire stuff we would be fine. And just because the code says something doesn't mean a dumb ass is going to change his ways anyway. So we have skilled installers who care getting shafted, and handyman homeowner dumbo splicing onto knob and tube with a piece of 8 UF with the ground wrapped around the crapper drain. I'd be willing to bet at least 80% of the "electrical fires" arc-faults are meant to protect are because people are fools and morons and probably got what was coming.


----------



## NorCalRuCKus (Sep 22, 2010)

Do we have an update on this? January 2014 still the date?


----------



## greenwire (May 27, 2012)

NorCalRuCKus said:


> Do we have an update on this? January 2014 still the date?


http://www.leviton.com/OA_HTML/SectionDisplay.jsp?section=55314&minisite=10251

No pics, though


----------



## Kiknads (Nov 30, 2012)

http://www.leviton.com/OA_HTML/SectionDisplay.jsp?section=55035&minisite=10251

found the pics


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

Guess I am going to have to start mixing lights and receptacle outlets together if I want to use those throughout.........


----------



## James2rown (Mar 20, 2013)

thank you for your sharing


----------



## NorCalRuCKus (Sep 22, 2010)

Alright guys, I had a AFCI receptacle in my hands today at Home Depot. Somehow it was very anticlimactic :/


----------



## rrolleston (Mar 6, 2012)

http://www.homedepot.com/p/Leviton-...le-White-R02-AFTR1-0KW/204290242#.UoMT1kPNK4A


----------



## don_resqcapt19 (Jul 18, 2010)

LawnGuyLandSparky said:


> I believe they're doing that in Chicago anyways.


But they don't require AFCIs there.


----------

